# Update sys-kernel/linux-headers von 2.6.39 auf 3.1

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

so eben kommt das Update

```
[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1 [2.6.39] 4,718 kB
```

rein. Da ich jedoch weiter mit dem Kernel 2.6.39 arbeite die Frage: Kann ich das durchlassen oder führt das zu Problemen? Oder ist es jetzt an der Zeit auf den 3.1 für stabile Systeme umzuschalten?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich vermute, dass es unwahrscheinlich, aber durchaus möglich ist, dass es dadurch zu Problemen kommen kann. Ein Update auf Kernel 3.1 sollte kein größeres Risiko mehr sein als jedes andere Kernel-Update der 2.6-Reihe, außer Du verwendest noch historische Software aus ganz anderer Quelle.

----------

## ScytheMan

die header sind imho immer abwärtskompatibel zu den sources. 

also kein problem

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi ScytheMan.

Imho kann man das pauschal so aber auch nicht stehen lassen, auch wenn's meistens zutrifft   :Wink: 

Ich erinnere mich da noch an folgenden Fall, bei dem ich größte Schwierigkeiten durch neue header hatte:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359595

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361943

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Hi ScytheMan.
> 
> Imho kann man das pauschal so aber auch nicht stehen lassen, auch wenn's meistens zutrifft  
> 
> Ich erinnere mich da noch an folgenden Fall, bei dem ich größte Schwierigkeiten durch neue header hatte:
> ...

 

da gings ja auch eher um andere pakete und nicht um die kernel sources, außerdem war der header noch nicht als stable markiert. richtig?  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> da gings ja auch eher um andere pakete und nicht um die kernel sources, außerdem war der header noch nicht als stable markiert. richtig? 

 

Bei mir geht es ja auch nicht um die Kernel-Sourcen, sondern um die anderen Pakete und Stabil heißt leider nicht immer funktionstüchtig.

----------

## ScytheMan

dann hab ich die fragestellung wohl missinterpretiert 

für mich klang es so wie:

arbeitet source x.y.z mit header x.y+1.z zusammen oder muss man source erst auf x.y+1.z upgraden?

----------

## LinuxTom

Und da haben wir den Salat:

```
  (sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.0 required by (media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

Und auf den MPlayer oder seine DVB-Unterstütung will ich eigentlich nicht verzichten:

```
# equery d media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers

 * These packages depend on media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers:

media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20110322-r1 (dvb ? media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers)
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann nimm halt die media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-5.3.

Ist ja sowieso nur ein virtual ebuild...

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> ... media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-5.3 ...

 

Muss ich ja nun.  :Wink: 

----------

## cord

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so eben kommt das Update
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Which package requires 2.6.39 headers? 'media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-5' isn't it?

If so, then try add

```
=media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers-5.3 ***your arch***
```

to /etc/portage/package.keywords.

After that,

```
emerge -1av linux-headers linuxtv-dvb-headers
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Und da haben wir den Salat:
> 
> ```
>   (sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with
> 
> ...

 

Den verstehe ich nicht so recht..

mplayer mit USE=dvb benötigt doch nur media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers

ohne eine eine bestimmte Version.

War die equery d media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-headers Ausgabe so wirklich komplett?

btw

Könntest du nicht einfach die aktuell stable Versionen nutzen, also auch linux-headers und auch den aktuellen 3er Kernel?

(oder spricht etwas dagegen?)

----------

## toralf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399161

----------

## LinuxTom

 *toralf wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399161

 

Das ist die Ursache. Ich habe es demaskiert. Mal sehen, ob das System dann auch läuft.  :Wink: 

----------

